# DC Network Workshop - for Singles/Lesbians



## SianH (Feb 19, 2010)

Morning!

Is anyone thinking of attending the above workshop in London specifically for singles/lesbians called 'Preparation for DC Parenthood' on 24th April?

Sian x


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I might be SianH - could you post a link? Thanks.

9£B


----------



## SianH (Feb 19, 2010)

Actually the workshop on 24th is now full, however I have emailed them and they say, funding permitting, they are likely to run another workshop before the summer, and if you fill in a booking form they will keep you on the list of people interested in the workshops.

http://www.donor-conception-network.org/preparingfor_workshops.htm


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats great. Thanks SianH  

9£B


----------

